# Wildwoods



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Pennsauken Touney is only held Sat. Fishing will probably be only on Wildwood Beaches from 26th St down to the Convention Center. This is only a guess on my part.

NW Beaches were hit hard during the pesudo-hurricane. Not much beach during high tide so the trucks will most probably be moved down a way for "insurance purposes."

The usual spots in NW, back bays of WW and the inlet channel are producing mainly blues. Some slot stripers around the in the the front in the morning and evenings.

Got a black Toyota 4runner with rack on the back. Wil be fishing the Pensauken Torney as individual. Beach pass are wavied for "tourney participants" for Saturday 

Email me by 2pm if you want a detailed report (basically same thing in this weeks Fisherman Magazine).


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Eric,

Thanks for the info. As I said, I will only be able to fish the AM.

We're seasonal only and sadly, we're closing up this weekend.  

We need to be home in Brooklyn on Sunday so that's why I'm limited to Saturday Morning.

I wan't to be fishing by 5:30-6:00 since I really need to be back at our place by 9:00. Have to make our last visit to the farm markets.

If I get the chance I'll pop up to WW and look for your truck.

Good luck on Saturday, let us know how you do!


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Generally blown out. Trash fish frenzy. Individual category was won by a guy nailed 6 kingfish in a row.

Sunday was the same, trash fish galore.

Thursday had a guy nail a 69lb black drum in NW on a Kmart bought rig bought that Wednesday night. Surf fish only twice in his life. :jawdrop:


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

That is incredible!!! Like they say, if you have to pick one over the other, it's better to be lucky than good!!!

I didn't even make it out of the house. Friday night we left the kids home so my wife and I decided to make a night of it. We stopped in AC on the way to Wildwood (I'm not much into gambling, but what the heck you have to live a little).

We pretty much broke even, had a nice meal and checked out the Borgata.

I'm no expert, but this is a really nice place.

Except for the fact that it REAKED of cigarette smoke. I'm not an anti smoker in anyway but when we left we smelled like the bottom of an ashtray:barf: 

Any way, I never made it to the beach

I did bring all my tackle home and will try to get out somewhere around Raritan Bay this weekend.

Stay in touch and have a great fall!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*K Mart Outfit*

Why do we spend all of our money on the good stuff when a guy can walk up to the beach with a mid price combo and catch the fish of his life? I guess that's why it is called fishing and not catching. Tight Lines To All! Murphman


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

The guy that caught the drum SHOULD HAVE gone to the Borgota


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah, and I would have been a hell of a lot better off at K-Mart


----------

